# Codes and Standards for Today - Tuesday



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Up bright and early and off down the M18 motorway. The UPS van overtook me at 90. Must be delivering to some irate electrician someplace.












Arrive at the works and have a few small jobs to do.

1. replace floor box power socket and data box lid.











2, Replace the pulse counter on the wall of the gents Toilet for the Urinal flush,











3. Add a cable to the TV Security Camera splitter.










4. Replace Fire Alarm Break Glass Point damaged by truck in Vehicle workshop.












That is the RED BOX on wall above.


Continue on next post.

Frank


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Part 2 of Tuesday.



Next stop an Office Block nearer home.











Have chat with some of the staff. Football and stuff.











Check the Power Meter reading against a CT meter I coupled a few days ago for accuracy.











Replace 2 circuit breakers with mcb/rcd combined (gfi) types in the dist board.























Have tea in the canteen and push off home.


Frank


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

Even the UPS drivers are on the wrong side of the road, who'd a thunk:laughing: . Thanks frank .


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> Even the UPS drivers are on the wrong side of the road, who'd a thunk:laughing: . Thanks frank .


 
What can brown do for you?????????????


----------

